# Jumping on someone else's booking?



## rudebhoy (Jun 23, 2020)

None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2020)

At the moment at my place you take pot luck. We have a whatsapp group for the weekend roll up (Pre-Covid) and so I tend to book a time and ping it out on the app and see if anyone fancies a game. I'll happily jump into an empty booking with people I know but I wouldn't put myself in with strangers but if I end up having people I've never played with joining me I'll still turn up and be sociable. If they are decent players it's always good to see what they do. 

I think you have several options. You can pull out and not play which seems to be cutting your nose to spite your face. You can suck it up and enter the comp and try and enjoy it or ask them if they don't mind if you play off the yellows if you just want to knock it round. If they get funny point out it was they that joined you but as long as pace of play is decent and they can focus on their competition they shouldn't mind


----------



## Crow (Jun 23, 2020)

My place has always been ope to add your name wherever you wish, one of the things I like about it as I don't like playing the same group every week so the fact I can add my name to a group is great.
By the same token I wouldn't be bothered if someone, or three people. put their names down with me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I like playing on my own sometimes but if it's busy there's no way you can expect to take a whole tee time on your own.
We have to do that in the evenings.

Just my view.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree with you.

We have an ongoing problem with people blocking out all 4 spots by putting down "guest" or mates who don't turn up, just so they can have the slot to themselves. I wouldn't do that and wouldn't complain if it had been just one guy who added himself, the fact that there are 3 of them makes me feel a bit ganged-up on. I'm probably just being a bit over-sensitive!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 23, 2020)

I'd absolutely hate people joining me or being paired up. Just rather play with people I know.


----------



## IainP (Jun 23, 2020)

It's tricky,  if you were a new member people suggest what you did to meet people. Are there other tee times a little later?
If there are already 4 balls in front, it sort of seems sensible to keep with 3 or 4 balls.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm the opposite, comp on Saturday and the lads I know at my new course are already booked in a 4 ball. I've put myself in a time on my own in the hope someone takes pity on me 
At my last course you generally just stuck your name down with anyone and the pro would juggle a few things to make sure everyone had a playing partner in comps, I'm not sure if its the case here as it seems to be the same names playing with each other week in week out.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 23, 2020)

That's the point of the booking system isn't it? It's great for new members, they can put their names down with others already booked and get to meet people. 

I picked up my new driver and 3 wood last week so put my name down to try them out. Within a short while 3 others had joined me, 2 new members who I'd never met or heard of. It was a nice round and I learnt that one of them could be a good addition to one of the teams. 

Golf is social, go with it and enjoy the round 😊


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.
		
Click to expand...

I have put my name down with 3 fellas I don't know tomorrow. More fun than playing with the same group every week if you mix it up a bit.

Most folk are fairly decent, very rarely you find yourself playing with a bunch of clowns.

At the same token you can't expect to have a booking to yourself when courses are as busy as they are currently.

Nothing to say you have to play in the comp with, just play off the same tee.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why? 🤷‍♂️
He should play off any tee he wants.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, let them go, then but your tee shot. It’s completely normal to do this.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 23, 2020)

I wish we could play fourballs.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why? 🤷‍♂️
He should play off any tee he wants.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously he can play off any tee he wants 

Just thought it would be more socialable to play off the same tees as the others and still have a knockabout.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.
		
Click to expand...

I apologise in advance here because i must be missing something .. 
U book on to  a line of 4 as a single  and are put out a bit by 3 joining u ? Firstly its not ur line or booking only 1 space is   . Secondly if 10 ppl had same idea as u should it stay as 10 singles and not other groups should join a line ? Even during my reply i feel ive read OP wrong ive just re read it and still dont get it . . 
If any line is not full its open to any member r members to book alongside u . 

Ive no idea why you could b narked to be honest .. again apologies if ive missed the point


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 23, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			That's the point of the booking system isn't it? It's great for new members, they can put their names down with others already booked and get to meet people.

I picked up my new driver and 3 wood last week so put my name down to try them out. Within a short while 3 others had joined me, 2 new members who I'd never met or heard of. It was a nice round and I learnt that one of them could be a good addition to one of the teams.

Golf is social, go with it and enjoy the round 😊
		
Click to expand...

The social bit is important to me, I love a good blether as we go round.

Like I said, I don't know these guys at all, but looking at the names, I'm guessing they are all young kids.

The thought of playing with 3 kids 40 years younger than me, and them bombing their drives 60 yards past me every time doesn't  really have me buzzing.


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 23, 2020)

I wouldn’t just jump on someone else’s booking without asking.
I’d also be a bit peeved, our club is strictly 2 balls until 10am. If someone asked via WhatsApp I’d be happy to accommodate.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 23, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			I apologise in advance here because i must be missing something ..
U book on to  a line of 4 as a single  and are put out a bit by 3 joining u ? Firstly its not ur line or booking only 1 space is   . Secondly if 10 ppl had same idea as u should it stay as 10 singles and not other groups should join a line ? Even during my reply i feel ive read OP wrong ive just re read it and still dont get it . .
If any line is not full its open to any member r members to book alongside u .

Ive no idea why you could b narked to be honest .. again apologies if ive missed the point
		
Click to expand...


Totally get that. I'm more put off than put out tbh.

Like I said, I wouldn't dream of doing it with 2 of my mates to a stranger, was genuinely curious whether it was considered a reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 23, 2020)

I can see the op's POV. Having someONE join you would be a good thing, but if the 3ball are all good mates, they could make things uncomfortable for you, as was me tioned on a different thread this week. 

Realistically though, if the system allows others to join you. Solo golf isn't a realistic option during the prime slots. 

Not everyone wants to socialise though, I've lost count of the amount of times I've seen groups book seats at cinemas and leave one gap. It can mean screens run at like 60% capacity...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Don't disagree with you.

We have an ongoing problem with people blocking out all 4 spots by putting down "guest" or mates who don't turn up, just so they can have the slot to themselves. I wouldn't do that and wouldn't complain if it had been just one guy who added himself, the fact that there are 3 of them makes me feel a bit ganged-up on. I'm probably just being a bit over-sensitive!
		
Click to expand...

This time tomorrow you might have 3 new mates.


----------



## Siolag (Jun 23, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			I apologise in advance here because i must be missing something .. 
U book on to  a line of 4 as a single  and are put out a bit by 3 joining u ? Firstly its not ur line or booking only 1 space is   . Secondly if 10 ppl had same idea as u should it stay as 10 singles and not other groups should join a line ? Even during my reply i feel ive read OP wrong ive just re read it and still dont get it . . 
If any line is not full its open to any member r members to book alongside u . 

Ive no idea why you could b narked to be honest .. again apologies if ive missed the point
		
Click to expand...

Especially given most club’s tee times are at a massive premium at the moment. 

To the OP you can be as annoyed as you like but you don’t have a leg to stand on.


----------



## chellie (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? *I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage*.
		
Click to expand...


How sad if true. Have you ever tried it? I added myself to two single figure male golfers the other week so I could get a game and the next day three men added to my booking. Yesterday tee time I added myself to three men and tomorrow I've had three men add to mine. As long as I don't have to mind my p's and q's it doesn't bother me.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.
		
Click to expand...

I've never had the issue but I know fellow members who don't want to get tied up with another 2 or 3 will use the BRS 'Reserved by self' facility for one or two of the other 3 spots. Everyone seems to know what the intention is and we have no problems.
We are trying to get BRS to provide a 9 hole indicator so that the first booked play can show that he only intends to play 9 holes. But BRS are getting a bit hoity. Apparently they showed us a test run and then took it away. We may be switching to a built-in ClubV1 offering.


----------



## Lump (Jun 23, 2020)

Love the chance to play with new people. I’m the person that books onto 3balls not knowing a single person, if you don’t like it. Don’t be a member of a club......simples


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 23, 2020)

When we restarted the links sent out a list of how it would work, and one of the things was that if you booked as a single then you may well get someone else booking to play alongside you - hasn't happened to me but it wouldn't worry me at all if it did.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			How sad if true. Have you ever tried it? I added myself to two single figure male golfers the other week so I could get a game and the next day three men added to my booking. Yesterday tee time I added myself to three men and tomorrow I've had three men add to mine. As long as I don't have to mind my p's and q's it doesn't bother me.
		
Click to expand...

No, never tried it, I wouldn't want to make them feel awkward. They might not, but I wouldn't want to potentially put them in that position.

We've had a few emails about women golfers being put under pressure by the males, it seems to be a sensitive topic at our place.


----------



## hovis (Jun 23, 2020)

I usually play as a two ball very early in the morning and need to get around sharpish so my friend can get to work.  Occasionally we get a single book on with us.  It's makes for a very uncomfortable conversation when you inform them we have to play as a two so we can complete the round in time.   Most understand and others look very annoyed.  One even said "well, let's play as a 3 and your friend can walk off when he's time is up"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Totally get that. I'm more put off than put out tbh.

Like I said, I wouldn't dream of doing it with 2 of my mates to a stranger, was genuinely curious whether it was considered a reasonable thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

I think when you are the first player to you book any tee time then you simply have to accept that others _will _be likely to join you - especially a morning tee time.

As far as worrying about them playing a comp off whites when you want to just play of yellows - then that's fine.  They can play off whites and you play off yellows.  And you don't even have to have a card for one of the other guys to mark.  Just play along with them and enjoy their company and their golf.

At my place at the moment - with reduced numbers of tee times, singletons are often plonking their names down with other twos and threes that have already booked.  Just all grouping up as best we can to use the tee times available as best we can.

So this coming Saturday I've plonked my name down with two guys I don't know already booked in a spot just after midday.  And it will be just fine.  And if another singleton sees the empty spot I am sure we'll have a fourth member of our group.  Hold on - I will check...yup - we have a fourth now joined us.  A guy I know but who I don't play with that often. And as a fourball it'll be grand.  I meet and play with two members I don't know.  Excellent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why? 🤷‍♂️
He should play off any tee he wants.
		
Click to expand...

At mine, you can only play from the whites if you're playing in a comp or a tie/match, so it would be the blue or yellow tees.


----------



## gary996 (Jun 23, 2020)

Should have booked one slot out as a guest!Perhaps not in the spirit of the club but at least then only a 1 or 2 ball would join you.
Luckily at my club it’s generally not that busy and it’s a nice change if a 1 or 2 ball join me and my mates pairing. Definitely the exception rather than the rule though.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t have regular playing partners and have often put my name down with guys I don’t know for competitions.  This means that I have got to know many folks around the club and feel more part of it this way. 

In the current situation, where all times have to be booked, I would expect others to join me especially in an early time slot.  Tomorrow morning I have put myself down to play with two guys who I don’t know, but looking forward to getting to know them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 23, 2020)

Our place I was told feel free to add yourself to bookings but message people first to ask


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

don't see it as an issue if its a comp day and you are playing AM, just enjoy the company.

if you don't wasnt to play off the whites don't


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 24, 2020)

Wouldn't bother me in the slightest playing with others. In fact as a 16 handicap I'd be looking forward to playing with 3 low guys. I enjoy playing with better players than me, gives me a chance to see how they do it. 

Maybe best to book a slot at a quieter time if you want a game to yourself.


----------



## chellie (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			No, never tried it, I wouldn't want to make them feel awkward. They might not, but I wouldn't want to potentially put them in that position.

We've had a few emails about women golfers being put under pressure by the males, it seems to be a sensitive topic at our place.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame but I do know that happens


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 24, 2020)

Four points:
1. If this was the only time available around that time, you can't blame them.

2. They might have thought you were inviting others to add their names, they weren't to know you wanted a solo game.

3. If it's anything like my club, the prospect of having a solo round at 8am is virtually nil.

4. Personally, I'd welcome the chance to play alongside people better than me in the hope I learned something from it.

In short, you have no right to be narked. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 24, 2020)

I'd be feeling a little nervous about it too, but I'd go for it. It's an opportunity to play with some very good golfers, in my experience, it's not easy to get to play a round of golf with a group like that (at the clubs I've played at they tend to keep to themselves a bit).

So, worst case, you don't enjoy it as much you might otherwise, but you get to watch how some very good players play. Best case, and by far the most likely scenario, they happen to be good guys as well as good golfers and you have a cracking morning.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 24, 2020)

It wouldn't bother me to be honest.  At this time, certainly in Scotland, trying to get a tee time at all is a challenge so if I book and others want to join me I wouldn't have an issue with it.  I'm always happy to play with other people and when I moved up to Scotland, I had to do that to get to know anyone.  For you, I just hope the three ball are courteous and include you in conversations and don't just go and chat amongst themselves.  
Otherwise, as has been said, it's a chance to meet new people.  The age or skill difference wouldn't bother me.  If they were miles longer than me, I'd joke with them about it but that's all.


----------



## DRW (Jun 24, 2020)

It would probably be fair to say nowadays after a few bad experiences over the years, I now wouldn't want to join up with people I do not know.

As a result I would not have booked up the slot at peak time(8am), not expecting to be joined by someone. Its peak time, so you have got to expect it, as that's only fair on other people/members who want to play at that time.

I would book a tee time either last minute or when it is definitely quiet, if I wanted to play solo or not joined up.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 24, 2020)

I think it's cool for those that are happy to play with anyone. Everyone is different.

I don't like doing anything with people I don't know. I am not a social person at all, i don't have a wide group of friends and prefer my own company. I play golf with a couple of close mates or my son.

However I would not book a single slot if other's could join it as I know I wouldn't enjoy it. I try to tailor what I like for me as it affects me directly if I don't like it or enjoy it why do it. At my club the comps are random picks on the mornings only, I knew this when I joined and I don't play the comps because of this, it's not the members it's me and way of thinking and I'm fine with it sometimes others aren't but I knew when joining it would be that way, my 2 mates who were also going to join chose not to and went elsewhere instead but the upside of the course being 5 minutes away from my house and my son having a yearly membership of £40 made the upsides better than the downsides.

Some comments up thread like don't join a club etc etc are not fair. You just need to manage your expectations correctly.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

At the moment tee times are at a bit of a premium, so if you want to play on your own I don't really think it's fair to take up a tee slot during a busy time like that. I actually think it's fair enough that some other golfers have been put with you, as they want to enter the comp and there may be limited times available. 

But just crack on and play with them anyway, and still use the yellow tees if you wish. If they were happy to book themselves in with a stranger then they can't really complain either way, the implication is that they're happy to play with you, so no reason why not.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2020)

Generally speaking, if I don’t want anyone else to hop into a tee time I’ll reserve the empty spaces. That’s acceptable practice at ours in normal times although, at the moment, with the course being busy we are not allowed to do this. As such we do run the risk of the practice described by the OP happening.

Worse than what he describes is what happened to me a few years ago, when I agreed to play with a mate who was a member elsewhere. Said mate asked if he could bring along a pal of his to make up a 3-ball, and I was happy to agree.

My mate then failed to show, leaving me to host his pal, who I had never even met. I was fuming.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Generally speaking, if I don’t want anyone else to hop into a tee time I’ll reserve the empty spaces. That’s acceptable practice at ours in normal times although, at the moment, with the course being busy we are not allowed to do this. As such we do run the risk of the practice described by the OP happening.

Worse than what he describes is what happened to me a few years ago, when I agreed to play with a mate who was a member elsewhere. Said mate asked if he could bring along a pal of his to make up a 3-ball, and I was happy to agree.

My mate then failed to show, leaving me to host his pal, who I had never even met. I was fuming.
		
Click to expand...

What's so bad about that? Was the guy an arsehole or what?


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What's so bad about that? Was the guy an arsehole or what?
		
Click to expand...

Would you invite a guest to someone else’s club and then not rock up to at least make an introduction? It’s poor form.

The third fella was actually okay, but when my mate simply didn’t show up, without a word of explanation, I was less than impressed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Would you invite a guest to someone else’s club and then not rock up to at least make an introduction? It’s poor form.

The third fella was actually okay, but when my mate simply didn’t show up, without a word of explanation, I was less than impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, sorry, I thought you meant you were fuming simply because you had to play a round with someone you didn't know. Obviously that's poor from him to just not show up.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 24, 2020)

We book 8 days in advance and our booking system still allows anonymous.

About two a days after the booking system has gone live the office checks the booking system and removes all the silly names and anonymous bookings. 2 days is considered sufficient time for a player to book in their mates.

The manager has received emails about players wanting to play on their own , 2 or 3 balls  and have been given a definite no if if other players wants to take up the spare slots. 

 10 minute tee intervals has seriously reduced the number of players that can play so booking slots are at a premium.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 24, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Four points:
1. If this was the only time available around that time, you can't blame them.

2. They might have thought you were inviting others to add their names, they weren't to know you wanted a solo game.

3. If it's anything like my club, the prospect of having a solo round at 8am is virtually nil.

4. Personally, I'd welcome the chance to play alongside people better than me in the hope I learned something from it.

In short, you have no right to be narked. Let us know how you got on.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier, I was more put off than put out. The purpose of the post was not to have a moan but to ask if 3 strangers jumping onto an existing booking was socially acceptable. The consensus seems to be that it is, so I'm fine with them doing that.

I fully appreciate I can't expect to have the tee time to myself. If it had been folk I know, or one stranger, I'd have been ok with that, however the prospect of playing with 3 young lads who are all mates and about 40 years younger than me just didn't appeal, particularly with a comp being on. 

Had a look late last night, and there was a free tee time at 7pm, so I've taken myself off the original booking and booked that instead. Hopefully all the spotty faced kids will be home listening to urban jungle, making TikTok videoes or watching NUFC getting beat at that time


----------



## Depreston (Jun 24, 2020)

Tough one 

Don’t mind it me and in the current climate I’m absolutely fine with it

but I know a fair few people who can only meet their mates on a golf course and use that time to catch up and wouldn’t want to engage in awkward small talk during that time which is fair enough too


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			At the moment tee times are at a bit of a premium, so if you want to play on your own I don't really think it's fair to take up a tee slot during a busy time like that. I actually think it's fair enough that some other golfers have been put with you, as they want to enter the comp and there may be limited times available.

But just crack on and play with them anyway, and still use the yellow tees if you wish. If they were happy to book themselves in with a stranger then they can't really complain either way, the implication is that they're happy to play with you, so no reason why not.
		
Click to expand...

Nairn Doesn't have BRS so if you book a time its yours and no one else can add to it, The kings does though and i think its quite common to add to a single name down, only trouble is a guy i sometimes play with had booked a time for him and two mates, didn't check turned up and two other guys had added to his time, lucky for him the time behind was free.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			The social bit is important to me, I love a good blether as we go round.

Like I said, I don't know these guys at all, but looking at the names, I'm guessing they are all young kids.

The thought of playing with 3 kids 40 years younger than me, and them bombing their drives 60 yards past me every time doesn't  really have me buzzing.
		
Click to expand...

I can see your point now.
But it’s a members course so it’s nothing wrong imo.
I have played with young lads who are a joy to watch and talk to.
Plus older members who are a nightmare.
And the reverse as well.
I would say ,”go play and enjoy it” It’s better than not playing.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no issue with this either as the 1st booking or the person who books onto someone else's round.

I'd say it is very much outwith the spirit of golf to be narked by this. Especially a 'peak' time.

If I wanted a solo round, then I'd be booking at a quiet time when there are loads of other spots around and so others can easilly pick a separate time.

Ultimately golf is quite good as a social game, but not a total disaster if you're not a big conversationalist.

If it bothers you, then it's the right move to just take up a slot at a quiet time and get on with your own game. But in my view, playing with others and potentially making friends is a good part of this sport and generally very happy with the opportunity to do so.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 24, 2020)

I can, to a certain extent, understand that it may be a bit more of an issue with a 3 ball signing in with a lone golfer as the dynamic changes from people joining your round to you forming part of theirs. Subtle difference I know. That said, at any peak time, I would expect those gaps to be filled by 3 other people, whether they are one group or 3 individuals. To me, busy times are not ideal for solo golfers or 2 balls. With a course full of larger groups there is frustration for everyone as smaller groups are held up or larger groups have to stop as smaller groups look to play through the field. If I want to go out on my own, it tends to be after work as any time before about 3.00 will be busy.


----------



## jmf1488 (Jun 24, 2020)

My playing partner and myself jumped in with 2 ladies at our golf club. It was the only space within a 3 hour period. 

We had a great time. Everyone played well and had a good laugh. Ladies played off the forward tees. Our club lets you play off the tees based on your handicap.

Felt nice playing with strangers as it felt like it was a medal. Focused more and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Had a look late last night, and there was a free tee time at 7pm, so I've taken myself off the original booking and booked that instead. 

Click to expand...


 7pm !!

You might find the gates closed and locked when you get in where I play. One of my mates had this happen to him and had to get his daughter to pick him up and bring him back the next day to get his car.

When we first came out of lockdown gates were closed at 7 pm,  at least it has been extended to 9 now.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 24, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			7pm !!

You might find the gates closed and locked when you get in where I play. One of my mates had this happen to him and had to get his daughter to pick him up and bring him back the next day to get his car.

When we first came out of lockdown gates were closed at 7 pm,  at least it has been extended to 9 now.
		
Click to expand...


Good point. This happened a couple of years ago. 3 of us played then went up to Close House for the Hero Challenge thing the night before the British Masters. Went up in one car, got back to the clubhouse just after 10 to find they had shut early and locked the other 2 cars in!

Even more chance of it happening now with the bar being shut.

Saying that, there are bookings on BRS up to 19.50 so I guess there will be a few finishing in the dark.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			7pm !!

You might find the gates closed and locked when you get in where I play. One of my mates had this happen to him and had to get his daughter to pick him up and bring him back the next day to get his car.

When we first came out of lockdown gates were closed at 7 pm,  at least it has been extended to 9 now.
		
Click to expand...

At my course the car park closes at 6pm but if you know you're finishing after that you just park outside on the road leading up to it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2020)

If you go to Celtic Manor as a group of 6 and book 2 x 3balls, you will automatically get switched into a 4 and a 2.  (unless it is v quiet)   A boy, lots of folk really kick off at the starter who has no control over it!    Frankly, I think that isnt on if you are away on a trip, but Celtic Manor say it is in the Ts and Cs (which no one actually reads) 

If its an open booking system at your club, that's different.  But you know who "not" to book in with!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 24, 2020)

I had a guy at our place bitching about two two-balls in front of him complaining that the Pro Shop should have paired them up.
They then put this in place and the following week, him and his mate found themselves in a fourball with two others and he bitched even more about that.

Re-arrange "win" and "can't" into the one sentence to sum this up.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			At my course the car park closes at 6pm but if you know you're finishing after that you just park outside on the road leading up to it.
		
Click to expand...

 Under our covid rules all players are expected to have left the property by 9pm.
 Manager had a moan about players doing what you do.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You have a never ending list of things at your club that appear to have been designed to make the members lives as horrible as possible 🤪
		
Click to expand...

 Yes I know at lot of players at our club that would like to make everything just one big free for all,  make up the rules as they go, play and when they want regardless of others.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Which is nothing to do with anything, and not relative to anything anyone said.
		
Click to expand...

 Touche.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			At my course the car park closes at 6pm but if you know you're finishing after that you just park outside on the road leading up to it.
		
Click to expand...

6pm - that's early - I'm teeing off at 7.55pm tonight


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 24, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			We book 8 days in advance and our booking system still allows anonymous.

About two a days after the booking system has gone live the office checks the booking system and removes all the silly names and anonymous bookings. 2 days is considered sufficient time for a player to book in their mates.

The manager has received emails about players wanting to play on their own , 2 or 3 balls  and have been given a definite no if if other players wants to take up the spare slots.

10 minute tee intervals has seriously reduced the number of players that can play so booking slots are at a premium.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the traceability regulations, we can't have anyone in a slot that isn't a member (no guest, or not registered).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2020)

Normal form at mine is that whoever is the first name on the booking controls it; you can't add yourself, they have to add you.  Not sure if it is still running at the moment, what with the booking changes due to Covid.  So you either contact them direct and ask, or if they want people to fill it they advertise the slot on the various WhatsApp groups.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 25, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Under our covid rules all players are expected to have left the property by 9pm.
Manager had a moan about players doing what you do.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really get rules like this. Is it because COVID only comes out after 9pm? You need to be barricaded in your home by sunset, that's when the infected roam the streets / golf courses.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ive joined a new club and have loads of spare time with COVID. Ive joined on with others and only had good experiences meeting loads of people and feeling like I could walk into the clubhouse when it opens and have a chat with a beer with a fair few people.

I would just go with it mate... there is only one person I have met that I probably wouldn’t book on with again but it was perfectly tolerable for 4 hours playing a game.

Having said all this I love going out alone for abit of practice... but as others have said you need to go up on a night to expect this.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I don't really get rules like this. Is it because COVID only comes out after 9pm? You need to be barricaded in your home by sunset, that's when the infected roam the streets / golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

 pre covid we had a person(s) living on site (the caterers) responsible for locking the gates at dusk they have now relinquished their contract with us  the responsibility now lies with others who do want to work that late.

Our property is a prime 'target' for travellers to set up in, we have endured this problem on several occasions in the past, coupled with several attempts to break in to our greenkeeper's compound which is obviously well out of sight,  hence the need for lockable gates.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 25, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.
		
Click to expand...

Could your club not have allocated some tee times for members who did not want to play in the competition and just wanted a social round?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Booking a full tee slot  that's meant for 3 or 4 players, knowing that the others wont show because you want to play alone or as a 2 ball is wrong  and very selfish IMO .
 Booking for 2 players who are playing a match / tie fair enough, but not just for a bounce game.
Saturdays are competition play only [ summertime] , until after 3.30 pm , i think.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 26, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Could your club not have allocated some tee times for members who did not want to play in the competition and just wanted a social round?
		
Click to expand...

All bookings are done on BRS, not sure if that level of functionality exists?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			All bookings are done on BRS, not sure if that level of functionality exists?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. We do it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2020)

If I want to play by myself at the moment I limit myself to evenings.  A morning tee times by myself is just not going to happen.  Tee bookings after 6pm are usually thin on the ground and so, if I can, I'll choose a time with a couple of empty slots before and a couple after.  Gives me some elbow room so not going to be pressed or to be pushing.  If another solo fancies a knock with me and sticks his name down with me I'd never ever say _Sorry - I booked to play by myself_.  The other member wants to play and wants a bit of company so fine. 

What I might say - if this is true - is that I don't intend to play a full round and might jump between holes.  If he is OK with that then fine.  If there is a free slot behind me he might just wait and let me go.  If another singleton appears to be waiting to go off behind me I'll ask if he wants to join me - if he says No - that he's happy playing a few by himself then great.  But I'll always ask.  And likewise - if I am that guy waiting I might also say No - I'm happy to plod along by myself behind.

For me this really is just common courtesy stuff and part of the responsibilities and considerations to others of being a member of a club.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			pre covid we had a person(s) living on site (the caterers) responsible for locking the gates at dusk they have now relinquished their contract with us  the responsibility now lies with others who do want to work that late.

Our property is a prime 'target' for travellers to set up in, we have endured this problem on several occasions in the past, coupled with several attempts to break in to our greenkeeper's compound which is obviously well out of sight,  hence the need for lockable gates.
		
Click to expand...

That's a real shame.

One solution would be to install an automatic barrier that is operated by security code, fob, swipe card, token etc. Then you can keep the gate locked all day every day. I recognise that this costs money, but a couple of grand is well worth it compared to the consequences of travellers / intruders.


----------



## rksquire (Jun 26, 2020)

I'd actually quite like a knock on my own at the minute, but it's just not feasible and I'm okay with that.  However, the system is being abused all over it seems.  Wednesday afternoon we'd booked a 4 ball, the system showed 2 4 balls ahead of us and a 4 ball after, with the next couple after a mix of 3 and 4 balls.  What actually happened is we were immediately followed by 2 singles.  So either people hadn't turned up or people are just blocking out the names.  The course was also full from the 5th to about the 12th so nowhere for those guys to go, and they weren't interested in joining up together.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 26, 2020)

sunshine said:



			That's a real shame.

One solution would be to install an automatic barrier that is operated by security code, fob, swipe card, token etc. Then you can keep the gate locked all day every day. I recognise that this costs money, but a couple of grand is well worth it compared to the consequences of travellers / intruders.
		
Click to expand...

Not really feasable the gates are far away from clubhouse etc and there are hours we are open when there are no staff around eg first tee and somebody actually returns to the premises to lock the gates

Your 2 grand guess is probably way off the mark I know what it cost us just to have sunken padlock posts on the upper roadside section of the course.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Not really feasable the gates are far away from clubhouse etc and there are hours we are open when there are no staff around eg first tee and somebody actually returns to the premises to lock the gates

Your 2 grand guess is probably way off the mark I know what it cost us just to have sunken padlock posts on the upper roadside section of the course.
		
Click to expand...

My point was that if you have automatic gates you don't need staff around, and it doesn't matter if it is far away from the clubhouse.

You're right I had no idea on cost, it was just a guess. 

https://www.barriersdirect.co.uk/ba...7/automatic-rising-arm-barrier-new-style-p581

Not a terrible guess. Obviously there are installation costs as well. Still a lot cheaper than the costs incurred moving on / cleaning up a group of travellers.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 26, 2020)

sunshine said:



			My point was that if you have automatic gates you don't need staff around, and it doesn't matter if it is far away from the clubhouse.

You're right I had no idea on cost, it was just a guess.

https://www.barriersdirect.co.uk/ba...7/automatic-rising-arm-barrier-new-style-p581

Not a terrible guess. Obviously there are installation costs as well. Still a lot cheaper than the costs incurred moving on / cleaning up a group of travellers.
		
Click to expand...


Something like that would not stop the travellers round here, more likely to nick it for scrap metal.

Installation cost would be the major factor as it would need a electric cable to be laid most of the length of the car park.

Under normal circumstance it is not a problem. The greenstaff or cleaners open the gates when they arrive and the caterers, who normally live on onsite close up. I think the club with it's limited financial rescources would sooner use the money on other projects.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Installation cost would be the major factor as it would need a electric cable to be laid most of the length of the car park.
		
Click to expand...

You can get a solar powered barrier with a back up battery to avoid laying a cable. Don't know if this would help or be an extra thing to nick.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			All bookings are done on BRS, not sure if that level of functionality exists?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how BRS can be controlled by the admins but we use Master Scoreboard and on comp days there is a second booking slot of times put up for anyone who wants to play social golf only. We are only letting members play at the moment so visitors would not be able to book a tee time.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 26, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not sure how BRS can be controlled by the admins but we use Master Scoreboard and on comp days there is a second booking slot of times put up for anyone who wants to play social golf only. We are only letting members play at the moment so visitors would not be able to book a tee time.
		
Click to expand...

we don't have that. Tee booking is via BRS, comp entry is via a sheet in the locker room / pro shop for knockouts, or by paying on the day in the pro shop for normal weekly comps.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I have put my name down with 3 fellas I don't know tomorrow. More fun than playing with the same group every week if you mix it up a bit.

Most folk are fairly decent, very rarely you find yourself playing with a bunch of clowns.

At the same token you can't expect to have a booking to yourself when courses are as busy as they are currently.

Nothing to say you have to play in the comp with, just play off the same tee.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## mteam (Jun 27, 2020)

How did your round go rudebhoy? did you enjoy it?


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2020)

just had it happen again. booked to play myself this afternoon, wanted to try a few things out. 2 ladies who I've never heard of have just jumped on the booking. If they had waited 30 mins, there was a free tee time then, so not sure why they felt the need to jump in with me.

I was tempted to take my name off the original booking and book the later one, but it means I'll be stuck behind 3 4 balls, while the original booking has only 2 balls and 1 ball in front for an hour (maybe that explains why they jumped in!).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)

Why does your club allow this? Ours only allows the first named person to alter the booking to prevent this.


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 15, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			just had it happen again. booked to play myself this afternoon, wanted to try a few things out. 2 ladies who I've never heard of have just jumped on the booking. If they had waited 30 mins, there was a free tee time then, so not sure why they felt the need to jump in with me.

I was tempted to take my name off the original booking and book the later one, but it means I'll be stuck behind 3 4 balls, while the original booking has only 2 balls and 1 ball in front for an hour (maybe that explains why they jumped in!).
		
Click to expand...

They're just trying to fill the available spaces, sounds like that is what your club wants people to do.  Have you considered adding yourself to the the 1 ball that's in front of your current slot?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why does your club allow this? Ours only allows the first named person to alter the booking to prevent this.
		
Click to expand...

If you put your name down on its own in a 4 Ball slot, the other 3 slots stay free for anyone else to book.

Unethical and possibly unpoplular, but if you put your name down and 3 “Guests” the slot is booked, then turn up and state your “guests” have broken down on the way and you’re playing on your own.

Always a risk putting yourself down in a slot and not expecting anyone else to add their name, after all, why not.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			They're just trying to fill the available spaces, sounds like that is what your club wants people to do.  Why don't you jump in with the the 1 ball that's in front of you?
		
Click to expand...

It's a thought, but i wouldn't get there in time, I'm due to tee off at 1pm, he is off in about 30 mins.

I appreciate the club wants members to play, and if it had been chocca for the rest of the day, I would understand, but the fact there is a free tee time 30 mins after mins is a bit galling.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			If you put your name down on its own in a 4 Ball slot, the other 3 slots stay free for anyone else to book.

Unethical and possibly unpoplular, but if you put your name down and 3 “Guests” the slot is booked, then turn up and state your “guests” have broken down on the way and you’re playing on your own.

Always a risk putting yourself down in a slot and not expecting anyone else to add their name, after all, why not.
		
Click to expand...

yes, I've seen members put down the names of other members who are their mates to fill the spaces, even though the other members have no intention of playing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			If you put your name down on its own in a 4 Ball slot, the other 3 slots stay free for anyone else to book.

Unethical and possibly unpoplular, but if you put your name down and 3 “Guests” the slot is booked, then turn up and state your “guests” have broken down on the way and you’re playing on your own.

Always a risk putting yourself down in a slot and not expecting anyone else to add their name, after all, why not.
		
Click to expand...

Our club will not allow you to do that now .
All bookings need a name and number for track and trace.
But nobody can jump on your booking as it’s only first on who can change booking.

It’s annoying when you can’t get a tee time because the course is full of single players.
But it is what it is.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			If you put your name down on its own in a 4 Ball slot, the other 3 slots stay free for anyone else to book.

Unethical and possibly unpoplular, but if you put your name down and 3 “Guests” the slot is booked, then turn up and state your “guests” have broken down on the way and you’re playing on your own.

Always a risk putting yourself down in a slot and not expecting anyone else to add their name, after all, why not.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, on ours the booking remains under control of the person booking it. I booked a 4 ball slot today, showed it as 1 player and it blanked out the other 3. If anyone chooses to contact me and asks to join me, I can then change the booking or decline the company, depending on who it is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Our club will not allow you to do that now .
All bookings need a name and number for track and trace.
But nobody can jump on your booking as it’s only first on who can change booking.

It’s annoying when you can’t get a tee time because the course is full of single players.
But it is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

That’s ridiculous allowing a single player to block book 4 spaces, just as unfair as one booking 3 “guest” spaces.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Okay, on ours the booking remains under control of the person booking it. I booked a 4 ball slot today, showed it as 1 player and it blanked out the other 3. If anyone chooses to contact me and asks to join me, I can then change the booking or decline the company, depending on who it is.
		
Click to expand...

How would a stranger ir new member contact you?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 15, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			just had it happen again. booked to play myself this afternoon, wanted to try a few things out. 2 ladies who I've never heard of have just jumped on the booking. If they had waited 30 mins, there was a free tee time then, so not sure why they felt the need to jump in with me.

I was tempted to take my name off the original booking and book the later one, but it means I'll be stuck behind 3 4 balls, while the original booking has only 2 balls and 1 ball in front for an hour (maybe that explains why they jumped in!).
		
Click to expand...

I bet you won't be complaining if one of the ladies is Paige Spiranac


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			It's a thought, but i wouldn't get there in time, I'm due to tee off at 1pm, he is off in about 30 mins.

I appreciate the club wants members to play, and if it had been chocca for the rest of the day, I would understand, but the fact there is a free tee time 30 mins after mins is a bit galling.
		
Click to expand...

Stand on the first tee.
Then start coughing and hold out your hand to shake hands with them and possibly a kiss on the cheek with your dirty hankie still in your hand.
I bet you will be playing alone.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			How would a stranger ir new member contact you?
		
Click to expand...

All our members' email addresses and mobile numbers are listed in the clubV1 app, so it's easy to get someone's contact details.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			How would a stranger ir new member contact you?
		
Click to expand...

My contact details are on the club website, if they ask in the pro shop they know the members who are happy to take people round and I’m in a number of WhatsApp groups so that mates can contact me and ask to join.  I’m not looking to hog a 4 ball slot for myself, just fancied 9 at 4 pm today and can’t be arsed to chase round to find a partner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2020)

It could be worse, you could be working today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			All our members' email addresses and mobile numbers are listed in the clubV1 app, so it's easy to get someone's contact details.
		
Click to expand...

Is that allowed? What if a member doesn’t want their email or phone No to be publicly available?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s ridiculous allowing a single player to block book 4 spaces, just as unfair as one booking 3 “guest” spaces.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but in these times if someone wants to be alone they have that right.
We don’t have a booking system normally.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that allowed? What if a member doesn’t want their email or phone No to be publicly available?
		
Click to expand...

They can opt out of ours on IG.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			My contact details are on the club website, if they ask in the pro shop they know the members who are happy to take people round and I’m in a number of WhatsApp groups so that mates can contact me and ask to join.  I’m not looking to hog a 4 ball slot for myself, just fancied 9 at 4 pm today and can’t be arsed to chase round to find a partner.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondered, we use BRS and apart from the Secretary holding the information, we don’t have access to other members personal information.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			They can opt out of ours on IG.
		
Click to expand...

Is it an IG email or a personal one?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			My contact details are on the club website, if they ask in the pro shop they know the members who are happy to take people round and I’m in a number of WhatsApp groups so that mates can contact me and ask to join.  I’m not looking to hog a 4 ball slot for myself, just fancied 9 at 4 pm today and can’t be arsed to chase round to find a partner.
		
Click to expand...

See your point .
Sometimes I just want a few holes to work on chipping putting etc around the greens.
I get behind a fourball this gives me time.
If they offer to let me through I just say thanks but don’t worry about me.
Anyone behind I just let them through while I have a putt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just wondered, we use BRS and apart from the Secretary holding the information, we don’t have access to other members personal information.
		
Click to expand...

We have a members directory on the site which is only accessible via a log in. Members have a choice to leave their contact details visible which is phone numbers and personal email. If the member switches that off, they can still be messaged by the club messaging system.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Is it an IG email or a personal one?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a message service on the app.
Dosnt give any details just contacts them .
But there is a section on club website to put your mobile number etc if you want to. Knockouts etc.
How do you contact ops in matchplay comps ?


----------



## Neilds (Oct 15, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago I joined a new club and was looking for a round. I checked the tee sheet on IG and saw a single player at a time that suited. Contacted him through the app and he was more than willing to add me to his (now 3 ball) booking. Got on so well with them we have played as a fourball ever since.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s a message service on the app.
Dosnt give any details just contacts them .
But there is a section on club website to put your mobile number etc if you want to. Knockouts etc.
How do you contact ops in matchplay comps ?
		
Click to expand...

Draw put on noticeboard and members put their preferred method of contact down by their name.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

Neilds said:



			A couple of weeks ago I joined a new club and was looking for a round. I checked the tee sheet on IG and saw a single player at a time that suited. Contacted him through the app and he was more than willing to add me to his (now 3 ball) booking. Got on so well with them we have played as a fourball ever since.
		
Click to expand...

That’s how it should work.
But a new golfer can be intimidated a little and shy away from joining others.
Just remember it’s like learning to drive, WE HAVE ALL BEEN THERE ONCE.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't expect to be able to play solo if I book a time for which we can still get a full round in.

If I want to play a full round I'll book an empty tee time if I can find one - but I don't expect it to remain empty.  If it does then great...if not then fine - I'll be playing with friends I know or friends that will be by the time I've finished.

If I want to play solo then I book a later slot for which a full round is not guaranteed - and always try and leave a time or two between what I book and the last time booked.

I;ve stuck my name down against a 2-ball tomorrow afternoon.  I will drop a message to one of them this afternoon to let them know and check if OK.  I would not expect them to say No   If they do then so be it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Draw put on noticeboard and members put their preferred method of contact down by their name.
		
Click to expand...

Ours was like that in the old days.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nairns you book the time so its your booking alone, though you don't get many singles playing, The Kings used the same as others have dis and you can add your name to any space on a booking, i supose it makes sense, they want there to be as many people playing as poss


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			See your point .
Sometimes I just want a few holes to work on chipping putting etc around the greens.
I get behind a fourball this gives me time.
If they offer to let me through I just say thanks but don’t worry about me.
Anyone behind I just let them through while I have a putt.
		
Click to expand...

Don't count my clubs this afternoon, there'll be a few recent Ebay acquisitions in the bag for a test drive if I'm on my own.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 15, 2020)

I tried to jump in on a former Premier League superstar on the first day back after lockdown. I'd never met him and he quite rightly took his name down, still a bit embarrassed by my behaviour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2020)

MarkT said:



			I tried to jump in on a former Premier League superstar on the first day back after lockdown. I'd never met him and *he quite rightly took his name down*, still a bit embarrassed by my behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think this? Is it not a social part of golf to meet other golfers, particularly as at that point you were fellow members, no visitors playing then.

The counter to that would be if it is almost an unspoken rule to let the bloke play quietly on his own if he wants as it is an escape.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 15, 2020)

As I probably said when this thread was first started.

The first player to book is allowed a further 10 minutes to book in those he wants to play with after which time the slots are vacant for any player to book in to.

With the restricted amount of tee times we now have under the new rules all slots are 'precious' the last thing we want is for single players or 2 balls booking all 4 slots.

All spurious looking bookings are checked and removed by the office staff.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2020)

We have a well respected convention. If you want to play on your own, reserve the other 3 places but don't book a peak time. This is monitored by the manager and the pro but very few issues. Same applies 2 or 3. 
If you leave a blank it is assumed you are happy to have company.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 15, 2020)

Please bring the roll-ups back......


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2020)

rulefan said:



			We have a well respected convention. If you want to play on your own, reserve the other 3 places but don't book a peak time. This is monitored by the manager and the pro but very few issues. Same applies 2 or 3.
If you leave a blank it is assumed you are happy to have company.
		
Click to expand...

I should have added that the pre-covid roll-ups were at generally recognised times and again were respected by the other members. It is only since covid that we started using BRS.
That in itself has not been an issue but we are now getting a few (initially a lot) of 'furloughed' and 'working at home' members booking in to roll up slots. Quite legitimately of course. A few quiet words and adjustments and it's all settled down amicably.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2020)

MarkT said:



			I tried to jump in on a former Premier League superstar on the first day back after lockdown. I'd never met him and he quite rightly took his name down, still a bit embarrassed by my behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Wow that’s a shocking post, how on earth can you be embarrassed by that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Took my name off the booking and booked the slot which was free 30 mins later. Turned up just as the previous group was teeing off.

They were on BRS as a husband and wife and 2 guests. You've guessed it, just the 2 of them playing with no guests...


----------



## MarkT (Oct 15, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Wow that’s a shocking post, how on earth can you be embarrassed by that.
		
Click to expand...

He just wanted a quiet game, I just wanted to play with a footballer


----------



## Fabia999 (Oct 16, 2020)

MarkT said:



			He just wanted a quiet game, I just wanted to play with a footballer
		
Click to expand...

He could use a pseudonym if he's that bothered?


----------



## 126849660 (Oct 16, 2020)

Happened to me yesterday, a party of 3 jumped onto my booking. I always try and get out on the first slot and its the first time anyone else has booked on with me. 3 guys were older and very nice we ended up playing 2v2 and playing for money 😂 so had a good laugh and i did enjoy it. Thing i dont like about meet new people is why is everyone obsessed about how other people make a living. Met 6 people now playing and the pro secretary and Vice President and everyone one of them wants to know about your business and how you make a living. Ive always said anyone who asks what you do for a living is just trying to calculate how much respect to show you.
For years i would always tell people i was unemployed, i have never and would never ask how anyone else makes there money because im not interested.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

MrPing said:



			Happened to me yesterday, a party of 3 jumped onto my booking. I always try and get out on the first slot and its the first time anyone else has booked on with me. 3 guys were older and very nice we ended up playing 2v2 and playing for money 😂 so had a good laugh and i did enjoy it. Thing i dont like about meet new people is why is everyone obsessed about how other people make a living. Met 6 people now playing and the pro secretary and Vice President and everyone one of them wants to know about your business and how you make a living. Ive always said anyone who asks what you do for a living is just trying to calculate how much respect to show you.
For years i would always tell people i was unemployed, i have never and would never ask how anyone else makes there money because im not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Its because many men have very limited imaginations, & so rely on a very few topics of conversation, what do you do, where are you from etc

But more seriously it’s probably the networking thing rather than the respect thing. Finding out someone does xyz job when one day you might be in need of a bloke/blokette who can do xyz


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

MrPing said:



			Happened to me yesterday, a party of 3 jumped onto my booking. I always try and get out on the first slot and its the first time anyone else has booked on with me. 3 guys were older and very nice we ended up playing 2v2 and playing for money 😂 so had a good laugh and i did enjoy it. Thing i dont like about meet new people is why is everyone obsessed about how other people make a living. Met 6 people now playing and the pro secretary and Vice President and everyone one of them wants to know about your business and how you make a living. Ive always said anyone who asks what you do for a living is just trying to calculate how much respect to show you.
For years i would always tell people i was unemployed, i have never and would never ask how anyone else makes there money because im not interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you, I never talk work when playing golf, never ask someone their job. Golf is an escape from work and yes, I do think people are often sizing you up based on your job. 

My mum tells a story about a coach holiday she was on a few years ago. Everyone was old and retired. One couple was an outgoing woman and a reserved man. They treated the man as quite doddery, largely ignored him, centred around the lady. One night my mum started to chat to him and it came out that he had been a brain surgeon. Word got around and suddenly everyone became very respectful of him. Why not before? Human nature


----------



## Neilds (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm with you, I never talk work when playing golf, never ask someone their job. Golf is an escape from work and yes, I do think people are often sizing you up based on your job.

My mum tells a story about a coach holiday she was on a few years ago. Everyone was old and retired. One couple was an outgoing woman and a reserved man. They treated the man as quite doddery, largely ignored him, centred around the lady. One night my mum started to chat to him and it came out that he had been a brain surgeon. Word got around and suddenly everyone became very respectful of him. Why not before? Human nature 

Click to expand...

Or people may be generally interested in what you do and want to chat as they walk round. Why do people always think there is an ulterior motive?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Or people may be generally interested in what you do and want to chat as they walk round. Why do people always think there is an ulterior motive?
		
Click to expand...

I think it often depends how it comes up, how you are asked. I guess I don't like to talk work outside of work so I am quite anti it. Plenty of other things to cover before you need to get to that topic.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 16, 2020)

Think people are a bit limited - always think there's a holy trinity of questions to get out before the 1st green of work, family and football team and, if you've got much in common, you'll never have to touch upon any of these topics ever again. Sixteen of us have done a golf trip for the past 20 years and I couldn't tell you what half of them do for a job.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Think people are a bit limited - always think there's a holy trinity of questions to get out before the 1st green of work, family and football team and, if you've got much in common, you'll never have to touch upon any of these topics ever again. Sixteen of us have done a golf trip for the past 20 years and I couldn't tell you what half of them do for a job.
		
Click to expand...


Pffft so for all you know 8 of them are Premier League footballers!


----------



## MarkT (Oct 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			Pffft so for all you know 8 of them are Premier League footballers!



Click to expand...

The size of their guts and lack of mobility would suggest otherwise


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			Its because many men have very limited imaginations, & so rely on a very few topics of conversation, what do you do, where are you from etc

But more seriously it’s probably the networking thing rather than the respect thing. Finding out someone does xyz job when one day you might be in need of a bloke/blokette who can do xyz
		
Click to expand...

I  now give a new/ strange F/C  a thorough interrogation after an embarrassing incident a few years ago.
I was have my usual bad day missing putts duffing shots and swearing like a trouper. After 5 holes my new F/C Tom asked me if I lived local, I said yes Uddingston, he said me too, me - whereabouts ? , him- down at John The Baptist chapel, me- in the new houses behind ?, him- no in the chapel house, me are you the caretaker ? him- no I'm the parish Priest , I guess your not a catholic .
I was so embarrassed about my swearing and apologised, he replied don't worry Billy this game would make a Saint swear, and I'm no Saint.
After that he told some really funny true life and death stories.
He sadly passed a few years later, RIP father Tom Curly


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			Pffft so for all you know 8 of them are Premier League footballers!



Click to expand...

Had a video sent from my brother last week Teddy Sheringham was playing in their society couldn’t be better no airs or graces just one of the lads playing golf. 

I’ve met him before at the pub at White Heart Lane he was happy to give his time to my boy for a photo, top bloke. 

Btw he was playing off 4hc and won


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 16, 2020)

MarkT said:



			The size of their guts and lack of mobility would suggest otherwise
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Razor Ruddock?


----------



## timd77 (Oct 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I  now give a new/ strange F/C  a thorough interrogation after an embarrassing incident a few years ago.
I was have my usual bad day missing putts duffing shots and swearing like a trouper. After 5 holes my new F/C Tom asked me if I lived local, I said yes Uddingston, he said me too, me - whereabouts ? , him- down at John The Baptist chapel, me- in the new houses behind ?, him- no in the chapel house, me are you the caretaker ? him- no I'm the parish Priest , I guess your not a catholic .
I was so embarrassed about my swearing and apologised, he replied don't worry Billy this game would make a Saint swear, and I'm no Saint.
After that he told some really funny true life and death stories.
He sadly passed a few years later, RIP father Tom Curly 

Click to expand...

Nice story. 

When I joined my club this year I joined in with other bookings and people joined mine, it was a great way to be introduced, especially as I knew nobody there.

The one day, I was joined by an elderly chap, the pro got his buggy ready for him, put his clubs on, the chap was pretty frail. As the round progressed he continued to show me up with his superior game and we got on well, he asked what I do, family etc and he talked about his grand kids. 

Around the halfway point I asked what he used to do for a living ‘I was a sportsman and a sports journalist’. I replied’ oh great, what sport did you play?’ ...‘Cricket’... ‘oh, to a good standard?’...‘I captained England a few times’... cue my major embarrassment at knowing who he was.

Such a nice chap, used to play off scratch (played with some of the greats including gary player, Nicklaus etc) and even gave me a bunker lesson! 

Just goes to show you can’t judge a book by it’s cover.


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 16, 2020)

Having just joined a club a few weeks ago. As a newbie i put my name down on my own and see what happens. I suppose there was a little bit of apprehension as you're learning the course and don't want to let yourself down. Nobody wants to look a duffer. Happy to say the majority of people that have joined me have been very friendly. Been a good way to learn some local knowledge both on and off the course and have a drink with afterwards 👍


----------



## Gowferdee (Oct 16, 2020)

it happens with golfnow too - if you book a two ball, two others can book the same slot


----------



## sunshine (Oct 16, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Nice story.

When I joined my club this year I joined in with other bookings and people joined mine, it was a great way to be introduced, especially as I knew nobody there.

The one day, I was joined by an elderly chap, the pro got his buggy ready for him, put his clubs on, the chap was pretty frail. As the round progressed he continued to show me up with his superior game and we got on well, he asked what I do, family etc and he talked about his grand kids.

Around the halfway point I asked what he used to do for a living ‘I was a sportsman and a sports journalist’. I replied’ oh great, what sport did you play?’ ...‘Cricket’... ‘oh, to a good standard?’...‘I captained England a few times’... cue my major embarrassment at knowing who he was.

Such a nice chap, used to play off scratch (played with some of the greats including gary player, Nicklaus etc) and even gave me a bunker lesson!

Just goes to show you can’t judge a book by it’s cover.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound like Botham or Boycott, I'm guessing Brearley. There's a former England captain at my club too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2020)

There might be a reason why there's 4 bookable spaces in a tee slot.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2020)

Jumped in a booking yesterday.  I messaged one of the two who were booked - just to check it was ok - it was. Just what you should do.  In much the same way as if I was on the putting green looking for a knock and I saw a two ball on the tee I would not just walk up and join them and assume that that was ok - but I might engage with them and ask if it was ok to join them?


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Jumped in a booking yesterday.  I messaged one of the two who were booked - just to check it was ok - it was. Just what you should do.  In much the same way as if I was on the putting green looking for a knock and I saw a two ball on the tee I would not just walk up and join them and assume that that was ok - but I might engage with them and ask if it was ok to join them?
		
Click to expand...

spot on. we had someone ask to join our 2 ball yesterday, was more than happy with that. It's the ones who just jump on your booking without asking that annoy me, particularly if I'm on my own and there are 2 or 3 of them who I've never met.

we were late getting off, and he was in the slot after us. everyone was held up because 4 ladies who were supposed to be playing at 1.00 didn't turn up until 1.20 but insisted on playing. to make matters worse, they were playing in a texas scramble comp, and weren't letting anyone through, so it was an extremely slow round. there were 3 young lads in front of us who let the ladies in, I told them they should have refused, but I think they were a bit intimidated!


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 17, 2020)

There’s going to be a lot of this at ours this winter. We’ve been told that, because of the big increase in membership and current demand for tee times, we cannot block out unused slots in tee bookings, and that those who book in and don’t show will be frowned upon. The club are going to have as many playing in 4-balls as they can manage, so lots of “jumping in” to vacant slots will be encouraged.

I’m not a fan, but that’s just me.


----------



## chellie (Oct 17, 2020)

I still cant see a problem with others joining your slots. Thank god we can't reserve all unbooked tee times in a slot at ours.


----------



## chellie (Oct 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			spot on. we had someone ask to join our 2 ball yesterday, was more than happy with that. It's the ones who just jump on your booking without asking that annoy me, particularly if I'm on my own and there are 2 or 3 of them who I've never met.

we were late getting off, and he was in the slot after us. everyone was held up because 4 ladies who were *supposed to be playing at 1.00 didn't turn up until 1.20 *but insisted on playing. to make matters worse, *they were playing in a texas scramble comp,* and weren't letting anyone through, so it was an extremely slow round. there were 3 young lads in front of us who let the ladies in, I told them they should have refused, but I think they were a bit intimidated!
		
Click to expand...

I hope they've been penalised for teeing off late.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			I still cant see a problem with others joining your slots. Thank god we can't reserve all unbooked tee times in a slot at ours.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own, I suppose. I’m just not desperately keen, especially when it’s pay and players, which can be the case at ours. The majority are fine, don’t get me wrong, but some are anything but. I just like a degree of control over whether I play with others or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2020)

I think a lot of people are going to have to realise that in these times one person just can’t have a tee booking all to themselves 

At the end of the day you are only booking for one spot - yourself or any others you book with you. When you book surely you are not expecting to have the whole ten minute fourball spot as yours ?

We are currently getting close to restricted hours and tee times so I wouldn’t expect any club to allow one person to fill a whole spot. We certainly don’t


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 17, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think a lot of people are going to have to realise that in these times one person just can’t have a tee booking all to themselves

At the end of the day you are only booking for one spot - yourself or any others you book with you. When you book surely you are not expecting to have the whole ten minute fourball spot as yours ?

We are currently getting close to restricted hours and tee times so I wouldn’t expect any club to allow one person to fill a whole spot. We certainly don’t
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get me wrong, I wouldn’t expect to be allowed to play on my own if it’s really busy. I actually feel uncomfortable being the meat in the sandwich of a load of 4-balls. But if there are other options I’m just not a fan of people I don’t know hopping onto my tee time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 18, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I wish we could play fourballs.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't you?


----------



## Ndw7 (Oct 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			None of my regular PPs are around tomorrow, had a look on BRS this morning and saw there was a free tee time at 8am, so booked that for myself. Got a couple of 4 balls in front of me, so the intention was to take my time and have a little potter around.

However just got an email from BRS saying that 3 guys I've never heard of have jumped onto my booking. Had a look on the members' list, and they are all very low handicappers (2, 4 and 5). There is a comp on tomorrow, which they are bound to be in, so that means playing off the whites instead of the yellows, so all in all, my nice little knock around is kyboshed.

Is it wrong to be narked by this? I know it's a busy time, but (rightly or wrongly) I would never think of putting my name down to play with a stranger, particularly if I had 2 mates in tow. (I do make a point of asking single players if they want to join us when letting them play through, but it's always their choice).

Is there any kind of etiquette around this? I know that if, for example, a mate and myself put ourselves down to play with 2 women members, they would be very likely to take umbrage.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would say that other members would have more right to be p****d off with one person taking up four slots during a weekend comp because they fancy a knock on their own. 

By your logic, where do you draw the line? If you’re booked in with your mate and there’s 2 spaces free with you during a competition, do you expect other players who want to actually enter the competition, to leave  those spaces free?

Our club has removed the ability for people to book “guests” in on the booking system and the fact that I can simply look online and book myself in with another group if my regular playing partners are unavailable is a massive perk in my opinion. I’ve done it many times, also had strangers book in with my group if there’s space available, and always enjoyed the new company!

I think expecting to “pot about” on your own at 8am during a competition is probably a bit unrealistic 👍🏻


----------



## Ndw7 (Oct 18, 2020)

IanM said:



			If you go to Celtic Manor as a group of 6 and book 2 x 3balls, you will automatically get switched into a 4 and a 2.  (unless it is v quiet)   A boy, lots of folk really kick off at the starter who has no control over it!    Frankly, I think that isnt on if you are away on a trip, but Celtic Manor say it is in the Ts and Cs (which no one actually reads)

If its an open booking system at your club, that's different.  But you know who "not" to book in with! 

Click to expand...

That’s exactly what happened to me. 6 of us booked in a few years ago the day before New Year’s Eve. It was absolutely freezing, about -2 when we got there. Me and my mate when up in the same car and we got there, we found out that our 4 mates who had arrived some time before us were playing together, and the 2 of us were now paired with a poor old couple who had travelled down from Berkshire 😂


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 18, 2020)

Ndw7 said:



			Personally I would say that other members would have more right to be p****d off with one person taking up four slots during a weekend comp because they fancy a knock on their own.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the OP, his original post was talking about a midweek round. I’m quite sure nobody in their right minds expects to be allowed out as a single player in the middle of a busy weekend comp.

Cut the fella some slack.


----------

